# Sharpening carbide inserts



## panamag8or (Nov 7, 2012)

So, I'm thinking about getting a diamond hone to sharpen up my inserts, but I was wondering:
What grit(s) would be ideal?
What is the proper procedure, so I don't mess up, which I have been known to do once or twice in my lifetime.

TIA


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 7, 2012)

The best sharpening method I have found is to use a diamond grit "credit card" file. These $10 "files" do an excellent job of edging the inserts while keep the correct bevel.

These files can be purchases at "big box" woodworking shops, PSI distributors and even harbor freight tools.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 7, 2012)

I just flip the insert upside down in the "credit card" and use all 4 grits, moving from roughest to finest grit.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 7, 2012)

I do like Andy, but I only have two grits. It still works.


----------



## panamag8or (Nov 7, 2012)

Dan26 said:


> I do like Andy, but I only have two grits. It still works.



Yeah, I only see the 2-grit cards... I'll order one. Do I use oil?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 7, 2012)

I just use a 300 grit diamond hone and turn the insert onto it and rub it about for a few seconds and it is back up and cutting line a champ! Easy as pie..


----------



## watch_art (Nov 7, 2012)

Depends on the inserts, too.  I got one of those pack of 10 from... whatever on the internet.  Can't remember.  And they chip real easy so that you'd have to file a LOT of material away from those inserts before getting a usable edge again.  I've had chipping with my woodchuck inserts, too, but not as common.  Is he still selling parts and pieces?  I haven't been able to get ahold of him in a while through email...
I ordered a couple inserts from CSUSA just to have something nicer than those cheap thingies...


----------



## kooster (Nov 7, 2012)

You may also want to check the Casual Conversation forum dated 11/1  inquiry about sharpening carbide cutters. Just some icing on the cake so to speak.


----------



## EricJS (Nov 8, 2012)

panamag8or said:


> Dan26 said:
> 
> 
> > I do like Andy, but I only have two grits. It still works.
> ...


 
Most diamond stones require water to lubricate. Just check the instructions when you order to see what the manufacturer of that item suggests.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 10, 2012)

I use the EW type of inserts that are flat on top. Flip them over, flat side against the diamond card with a little water, move it in small circles on the card for a few seconds and its done. I only use an extra fine grit but if they are really bad, you may need to go to a fine or even medium first. Either way, it only takes seconds to make your insert like brand new again. EW says they must be replaced yet Ive been using the same insert for a year now!!


----------

